# what to do?



## destiny_hope92 (Apr 3, 2016)

I have been experiencing leaky gas for a while now but it has gotten worse the past two years. I feel like I have no control when It comes to holding in flatulence and I pass gas multiple times a day even seconds apart. It has gotten to the point where I find it hard to go to school and look for a job because of this issue. I have no diarrhea ands constipation symptoms its just the leaky gas I cant hold in and abdominal noises from my intestines and belching.

what kind of testing should I ask for when I see the doctor and what do you think this is?


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

Can I ask if you sufferer from anxiety during school? Are you suffering from depression?


----------



## destiny_hope92 (Apr 3, 2016)

not really its just hard to deal with this leaky gas issue because it causes me to avoid public places


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

What is your diet like?


----------



## gassy gas (Aug 23, 2014)

1. Diet. Remedy: FODMAP

2. Anxiety. Remedy- Therapy or medication

3. SIBO- Remedy- antibiotics (rifaximin specifically as it is only absorbed in the small intestine)

4. Pelvic floor dysfunction. Remedy- Biofeedback

5. Pelvic prolalpse. Remedy- Surgery. Normally diagnosed by proctogram and/ or MRI to check for fistulas.

I am waiting on 4 and 5 at the moment as my leaky gas seems to be due to some sort of prolapse/pelvic floor problem and 1-3 had no impact, but everyone is different. I would recommend working your way through those. If you are a female, you are more likely to have pelvic floor issues. I have no children, I am at a very healthy weight and exercise etc, so it can affect anyone.


----------

